# Kayak fishing



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

anyone kayak fish here???


----------



## Striper J (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't kayak fish but I hear it's fun. Is that true?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

SJ,

I heard once you get a sled ride from one of those cows, you are hooked for life! 

Also, kayak fishing:
1. Eliminate distance from fishing
2. Allows many "spots" to fish while piers and parks are getting over crowded.
3. No crossed lines
4. Minimal overhead costs like owning a motor boat
5. I hear, you can catch more fish... =)
6. Allow you to fish the flat waters on top of the fish, near grass or structure where you can't access by foot
7. If you are a gadget guy, you can rig your boat fish finder, GPS and etc...
8. You can troll!










-John


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Now that is a loaded yak! I think if I were going to get one, I would go with the SOT type as pictured above rather than the SIK type. Great for C&R, but where do the keepers go?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Lot of the guys who have fishing kayaks carry around a 5 gallon bucket. I think most fish can be put into that but if you catch a cow, you probaly will put it inbetween your legs... 

I saw one kayak with a full size ice box on the back!

People out on the west coast catch sharks... now this guy just got some balls...


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

what is the weight of these yaks and do they flip?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

It varies but they are usually around 45 to 60lbs. They are also 30+ inches wide and is very stable. 

These fishing kayaks are known as Sit On Tops (SOTs). Unlike the Sit In Tops (SITs), SOTs are better suited for fishing. Stability in these kayaks are very good. Some people stand up and fish on them. 

I'm sure you can flip them if you tried and the weather condition is right but they designed very well.


----------

